# My new puppy Tango



## Padolph (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi there my name is Patty and I brought home 3 weeks ago my new puppy Tango. He is now 13 weeks old and he is more amazing that I could have ever imagined. :whoo:

From all of the fantastic advice on this forum, we decided to crate and bell train him and we still have not yet had one accident....I feel like I have a miracle puppy!! He has also learned to sit, lye down, roll over and shake a paw ….providing I give him a tiny bit of swiss cheese LOL!!! 

He does fantastic on a leash…although we do walk with him three times a day. He has a favourite white stuffed animal which he is always giving lotsa luving to (If you know what I mean)!!! HAHA!! He is so great. 

He is already 6 pounds; he is growing like a weed. He has becomes so attached to me, that I take him everywhere with me ….one of these days I’ll get up enough courage to leave him for an hour.

Anyways thank you all again for the wonderful advice, you have helped me so far with all of my questions and concerns.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like you found a perfect puppy!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations and Welcome! Glad to hear things are going so well for you. Keep it up!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Patty! Tango is very cute, welcome!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Patty, Tango is absolutely adorable. We wouldn't mind more pics...hint, hint...


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

:welcome: Congrats on your new puppy! We do love photos! hint hint


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome Patty and adorable Tango!


----------



## Padolph (Apr 13, 2009)

*another pic*

Thanks for the warm wishes....I've tried attaching more pics...but this is the only one that it will allow...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh My, What a delicious puppy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty! Pretty! Are you tired yet?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

omg, he's gorgeous! He has one of my favorite marking patterns - black with white. 

So many new puppies coming home in the past few months, and we'll be picking ours up in less than 3 weeks, now. 

You'll have to share your particular crate and bell method for those of us who will be going through it soon. I was planning on using the Ex Pen and piddle pads for the first few weeks, along with outside potty if that doesn't confuse her. 

I'd love to know what your routine has been, since it seems like some people have great success at it and others not so much. Obviously you're doing something right, and he sounds like a wonderful puppy!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

he is so handsome!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He's a handsome boy. IWAP.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! He is a cutie pie. Congratulations!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You lucky lady. He is a doll. I love the little white socks and you don't have to worry about tears stains! Keep him close and watch like a hawk and he will be fully pottied trained in no time....he sounds very smart. Now..check on the home page in the top right and you will see a place to resize pics so they will fit....because we need more.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your cutie


----------



## Padolph (Apr 13, 2009)

Petaluna,
When we brought him home we didn't come inside instead we walked to his run we built and we waited...and waited...and watied..until finally he peed...and we all jumped up and down and got very excited...once this was done we came inside and kept everything very low key. I hid some treated in his crate and left the door open and he wander around the kitchen and we had the rest of the house blocked off. We sat on the floor and watched him explore. Watching is the key for the first couple of days as you will get to know their signs. Then every hour or less I would walk to the door and ring a bell we had attached to the bottom of the door..and then open the door and say pee time in a really happy voice and take him out to pee. Not long he was getting very excited as I walked to the door so I then added peanut butter to the bell. and when he licked the peanut butter I would open the door (EVERY TIME)...and every time he would go out to pee just so I would get excited...for the first few days this was the ONLY thing I was getting excited about...by the third day he was always going to the door ringing his bell and out he would go to his run (although he always wants me out there to jump up and down). As for the crate, I would hide treats in it and when I knew he was tired I'd show him the treat and inside he went and then I closed the door and just sat there until he fell asleep....after doing this a few times he loved his crate (but still looks for those hidden treats).


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome Patty! Tango is so sweet, I love his white socks. Sounds like you are having a great time and that you have a super smart boy. More pics


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh he is precious!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute boy! Congratulations on the good potty training - sounds like your little fella is well on his way!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome! Tango is a cutie and sounds like a very smart pup. The peanut butter idea is a good one (except my two do not like PB).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie he is, and obviously very smart. But then again, sounds like his mommy is a smart cookie as well. Have fun with him. Puppyhood goes by sooooo fast.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

He's a beauty and a genius. What a great combination.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

All these pups. makes me want a third one :whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I am IN LOVE. Tango is adorable. And so glad to hear he's also a perfect scholar and gentleman of a puppy. Enjoy every minute, and welcome.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum, little Tango is just adorable!!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a beautiful little boy and what a great job you're doing with him. I pick up my little puppy on Saturday, and I can hardly wait!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum, Patty. Tango is absolutely adorable. It sounds like you have a great handle on his training already!
Gina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Patty. Tango is adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!:wave:

Your Tango is a real cutie! I love his markings/coloring too! He looks like he has a tuxedo on! Sounds like he is doing very well,and so are you!:clap2:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
Your Tango sounds just like a havanese, BB, Brains & Beauty.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Patty and Tango!!
:wave:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome tango and patty. Tango looks a lot like Cash... wasn't that a movie? Tango and Cash?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, Patty and Tango! Yaaaaaaay, another Canadian on the forum! :whoo:

Love your little boy. You are very smart with how you are training him and it seems to work like a charm. Good stuff! 

You wrote: *"... by the third day he was always going to the door ringing his bell and out he would go to his run (although he always wants me out there to jump up and down)."* Nice to see he has YOU trained so well !! LOL  It's the best way to get the bell training done, though. You HAVE to open the door each and every time the puppy rings. We started Ricky on that at 4 months and in 4 days, he was completely trained but I was VERY tired!! ound: Now that he's almost 3, I don't always get up, but we do try to acknowledge his ringing. We might say "Wait Ricky" or "No, stay in the house", cuz man.... he still loves that bell ! :frusty: lol

Can't wait to hear more about your precious Tango.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HI Patty, just wondering if you have an update.... how are things with your baby Tango?


----------



## Padolph (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for asking...Tango is doing soooo amazingly well. We still have not ever had an accident, and he listens amazingly well. I love that he is extremely gently with my 2 year old niece. He is growing like a weed....at is 12 week shots he was 8 lbs...he is going to be a big boy...LOL!!! He starts his puppy kindergarden tomorrow, so that should be really fun for him. But I'm not sure exactly what he is going to learn as he (on command will) sit, lye down, stay, roll over and high five. We both need a little more help on loose leash walking so I think this class should help. But mostly I want to give him tons of exposure to other puppies. :cheer2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That sounds great, Patty! I agree the exposure is essential for any puppy. I sure wish I'd done more with Ricky as he can be shy, but having a busy household with teens, 2 cats and then another dog, starting a new part-time job,... life gets in the way sometimes! lol 

Let us know how the classes go. I'm happy to hear how well Tango is doing.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How did I miss this thread before?? I want a black puppy! Tango is beautiful.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tango is gorgeous! Welcome Patty & Tango!


----------



## Padolph (Apr 13, 2009)

So and update on Tango's first puppy class / kindergarten!! Well by far he was the smallest...there were black labs, pitbulls and golden retrivers. For the first half hour he stayed right beside me and looked at me like I was crazy :bolt: but eventually he gathered up enough nerve and ventured out to say hi to the rest of the class. 

Little Problem: The pitbull puppy managed to escape from his owner and chomped down on Tango's little neck for what seemed like an eternity. As first I almost cried as Tango was yelping and screaming and then stopped moving. The instructor rushed over and dislodged the pitbulls teeth from tangos neck and I though OMG my dog is dead. He cried for the rest of the class and we didn't learn a ton as he is very well trained already. What I really wanted was for him to have exposure to other dogs (now I don't know if this is a good idea)!! :rant: So...that was our first day....maybe the next sessions will be better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG! I would have died!! What did the instructor say to the owners of the pit bull? I hear people say all the time that it's all in how you raise a dog but I wouldn't own a pit bull for anything!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG is right, my first reaction would be to want to RLH from that place but I know better and it would not be in Tango's best interest to not be socialized with other dogs even more so now. I would however call the training center regarding the situation, do they have another class you can attend or give you a refund so you can go someplace else? How is Tango now?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

How horrible!
I'd have had a heart attack if that were my dog.
Poor little Tango.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Tango!!! And, yes, I want to know what the leader did about the pit bull! You should either get a refund or another class right now!

Did you take Tango to the vet? I'm wondering if there could have been some damage since he quit moving, and then cried all class! And, Just simply, how awful!! I'd be madder than all get-out at the pit bull owner!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Tango and Patty from another Canadian Havanese owner! Tango is so cute and nice and smart. Lucky you.

WOW! Interesting first class I should say. I think you need to make a very controlled BIG FAT STINKING FUSS over what happened. Now more than ever Tango needs socializing but it has to be very very controlled. He will remember this. He might be ok with other colors of dogs but be scared with big 'same colored' dogs as the pitt bull. I would refuse to attend class with that dog again. It is too risky but, IMHO, you need to be compensated and appeased. They are trainers and should be aware of how important it is for Tango to be de-conditioned. 

I too would like to know how the trainer dealt with the pitt bull (ie it's owner) and most of all IS TANGO OK!?!?!?!?

So sorry that happened. Now not only do you need to help Tango over that but you will have to train yourself not to react. Tango will pick up on your anxiety. How sad. Things were going really well for you.

Meeka


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd like to know what they do/say to the owner of the pit bull. If that's how it's acting as a puppy and the owner already can't control it, what's going to happen when it weighs 90 pounds???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PepperToast said:


> Welcome Tango and Patty from another Canadian Havanese owner! Tango is so cute and nice and smart. Lucky you.
> 
> WOW! Interesting first class I should say. I think you need to make a very controlled BIG FAT STINKING FUSS over what happened. Now more than ever Tango needs socializing but it has to be very very controlled. He will remember this. He might be ok with other colors of dogs but be scared with big 'same colored' dogs as the pitt bull. I would refuse to attend class with that dog again. It is too risky but, IMHO, you need to be compensated and appeased. They are trainers and should be aware of how important it is for Tango to be de-conditioned.
> I too would like to know how the trainer dealt with the pitt bull (ie it's owner) and most of all IS TANGO OK!?!?!?!?
> ...


DITTO !


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh please don't take Tango back to that class. My heart is breaking reading this. How traumatic for Tango. You should demand your money back, what happened is inexcusable. Those pits have jaws like a vise. NO wonder Tango was crying.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Poor Tango. Do they have a small breed puppy class or can you get a refund and go somewhere else where they do? I think what the trainer did after what happened is really important so you can think about if you want to go back there or not.


----------



## Padolph (Apr 13, 2009)

So I wanted to give you an update on the class.....Instead of making a big fuss, I took my DH with me to the next puppy class...lol!!! And to our surpise the instructor said that the pitbull would not be attending the class....wooph!!! And thank goodness...without the pitbull there I was much calmer. Although I am not finding the class (other than the socialization part) to be helpful. Everything we have been doing in class, Tango has been doing for a few weeks now...oh well!!!  For the last week or so, my DH and I have been taking him to this dog park by our place and OMG...he has been loving every minute of it. He is so funny always chasing after and playing with the "Big Big" dogs. I really think he thinks he's a big dog...it makes me laugh to see him jump up so smell the big dogs butts. 

At 15 weeks he is now at 10lbs...."my big boy". He has been doing much better with the loose leash walking, instead of stopping twenty times when he pulls in a 4 k walk we are only stopping 4ish times...YEA!!!! I have been spending alot of time teaching him to relax on command (it is so cute!!!!) ...how can you tell he is my pride and joy...anways..just wanted to give you all an update.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's terrific! I think the classes will still help you and Tango, though it sounds like you already have things going well. I LOL too picturing your pup greeting the big dogs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy to hear the other dog wasn't there anymore but hopefully the owner will take it somewhere for training, sure sounds like he needs it!


----------

